
The future is not available here. - alphakappa
http://www.ecogito.net/anil/2013/12/the-future-is-not-available-here/
======
thenerdfiles
> History is pre-determined by scientific laws which are sequentially
> discovered by people and which, in their inexorable application, produce
> technology. — Bruce Bimber, "Karl Marx and the Three Faces of Technological
> Determinism"
> ([http://web.mit.edu/sts/pubs/pdfs/MIT_STS_WorkingPaper_11_Bim...](http://web.mit.edu/sts/pubs/pdfs/MIT_STS_WorkingPaper_11_Bimber_2.pdf)).
> 1990.

